# When Bullsnakes Attack



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

With the increase in temperature this spring, my 4.5 foot bullsnake has become absolutely ravenous and aggresive. The other day, as I was about to change his water, he struck at my hand and coiled around my wrist. He obviously had mistaken my hand for the rat pups he has been eating.

After screaming like a woman in a horror movie for a minute, I gained the composure to lift him out of the cage and alert him to the fact that my hand wasn't dinner.

What confounds me is the bloody wound he left behind. There appears to be six lines of puncture marks. Four on one side of my hand and two on the other.

Are all their teeth pin-like structures, set in parallel rows? Does the four rows correspond to the top or bottom jaw? Should I get any shots or be on the look-out for any medical issues after this?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Can you post pics of the injury and the snake?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

One of these days I'll get the chance to post pics of the snake. I have some questions about whether it's of the _Sayi _or _Affinis _subspecies.

The wound probably wouldn't photograph well, just tiny stitch-like scabs.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

rat pups?

at 4.5 feet definately capable of consuming small adult rats...

feeding accidents happen especially if they are fed in the same enclosure they live in....

four rows of teeth on the top, and two rows on the bottom, yep, normal..LOL
Teragoid, palatine, and mandibular teeth, all projecting to the rear of the mouth so that when they latch on, it is good and secure ...imagine if it had been a large Emerald Tree Boa (Corallus caninus)...


----------

